# Aquascaping rocks



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

What are some good rocks that are not too expensive, but look nice? I need around 60-75lbs.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you live near any streams, creeks or rivers?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea, I suppose I could get some from there. Thank you


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Knotty Bitz,

Landscaping centers, rockery centers usually have a good selection here in the Seattle area. I try to avoid rocks with limestone or minerals like iron and copper in them.


----------



## EMc/ (Feb 20, 2006)

I like using quartz. You may have to spend a bit for it, but it will last forever. Here's a med size piece of rose quartz in my paludarium::



















Here's a piece of smoky quartz:










This tank has a piece of smoky quartz & then just a white piece, & there are a few pieces of fossilized wood that I like to use too. That big log on the right is one of them:


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

That quartz is pretty cool but im gunna to a landscaping center


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

where do you find that large of quartz it is cool looking


----------



## EMc/ (Feb 20, 2006)

Some aren't all that large- fist size, but in a nano, look large. Others are large. You can find them @ rock & gem shows.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

like EMc/ you can get some pretty cool rocks for really cheap...I got some petrified wood for a couple of cents a pound!


----------

